# Microstructure of Martensite



## هانى شرف الدين (1 مارس 2007)

Microstructure of Martensite: Why it forms and how it gives rise to the shape–
memory effect
Kaushik Bhattacharya, Oxford University Press, 2004, pp. 1–208.​


----------



## ibrahem_rt (9 مارس 2007)

كل الملفات مبتنزلش خالص من المنتدا


----------



## moh_farouq (9 مارس 2007)

كل الملفات مبتنزلش خالص من المنتدا صح هو فيه ايه؟


----------



## ibrahem_rt (10 مارس 2007)

يا سيادة المشرف اتصرف لنا فى مشكلة المرفقات اللى مبتنزلش


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 مارس 2007)

جارى بحث هذه المشكلة وسيتم حلها قريبا باذن الله


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## goodzeelaa (14 مارس 2007)

مافيش اي حاجه بتنزل يا هندسه ؟


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------

